# Leenwoorden/vertalingen voor computertermen



## jacquesvd

Enige tijd geleden hoorde ik nu al op drie plaatsen apparatuur/programmatuur gebruiken voor hardware/software.

Hoe nieuw is dit?


----------



## Kayla321

Niet nieuw, volgens mij. Ik hoor dat al jaren. Het zijn toch gewoon de NL woorden voor hardware en software?


----------



## jacquesvd

Kayla321 said:


> Niet nieuw, volgens mij. Ik hoor dat al jaren. Het zijn toch gewoon de NL woorden voor hardware en software?


 
Ja, het zijn inderdaad de Nederlandse woorden voor hardware/software,  en ze bestaan al langer maar het is pas recent dat ik ze een paar keer gehoord heb en ik vroeg mij af of het gebruik misschien toeneemt.

Ik heb ook al een enkele keer 'neerladen' gehoord en gelezen voor 'downloaden' maar vrees dat het nog zeldzamer is, terwijl het toch beter bekt dan 'downloaden ' in vervoegde vormen zoals 'Dat ik heb gisteren van het net neergeladen' ipv dat ik heb ik gisteren  van het net 'gedownload'


----------



## NewtonCircus

Nieuw!!! Ik ben ver van piepjong en in de jaren zeventigen tachtig, toen computers het daglicht zagen, bestonden deze termen al.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## jacquesvd

NewtonCircus said:


> Nieuw!!! Ik ben ver van piepjong en in de jaren zeventigen tachtig, toen computers het daglicht zagen, bestonden deze termen al.
> 
> Groetjes Herman


 
Ja, ze bestaan al lang, maar worden ze gebruikt? Programmatuur ipv software had ik in jaren niet gehoord tot ik ze onlags een paar keer hoorde gebruiken. Ik ken wlegeteld één man die 'neerladen' gebruikt. Hoort u ze veel gebruiken? Ik ben zelf 'neerladen' gaan gebruiken en zie toch veel gefronste wenkbrauwen.


----------



## NewtonCircus

jacquesvd said:


> Ja, ze bestaan al lang, maar worden ze gebruikt? Programmatuur ipv software had ik in jaren niet gehoord tot ik ze onlags een paar keer hoorde gebruiken. Ik ken wlegeteld één man die 'neerladen' gebruikt. Hoort u ze veel gebruiken? Ik ben zelf 'neerladen' gaan gebruiken en zie toch veel gefronste wenkbrauwen.


 
Ja. Apparatuur en programmatuur worden veelvuldig gebruikt. 

- Apparatuur wordt vooral gebruikt in de elektronische sector, vooral voor meetinstrumenten en medische toestellen, maar ook voor computers en gerelateerde produkten in die sector. 

- Mijn leraar informatica (in 1980 !!!!) gebruikte de term programmatuur en wij dus ook. Deze term was eveneens courant in nederlandstalige computertijdschriften. Helaas zijn dergelijke tijdschriften anno 2010 niet meer vanzelfsprekend.

- Neerladen heb ik inderdaad nooit gehoord.  Deze persoon is waarschijnlijk een zegen voor het overleven van de taal van Vondel. Je mag hem feliciteren namens mij.

Groeten Herman


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



NewtonCircus said:


> Ja. Apparatuur en programmatuur worden veelvuldig gebruikt.


Ik kom deze termen zelden tegen in de context van computers (hardware en software). 


> Neerladen heb ik inderdaad nooit gehoord.  Deze persoon is waarschijnlijk een zegen voor het overleven van de taal van Vondel. Je mag hem feliciteren namens mij.


Eerlijk gezegd, ik heb nog nooit gehoord van deze leenvertaling. Ik vraag me ook een beetje af of het zo'n magnifieke verbetering is voor het _post_-Vondeliaanse Nederlands. 

Hoe dan ook, het feit dat ik deze termen zelden of nooit gehoord heb, wil uiteraard niet veel zeggen . 

Het is anderzijds niet eigenaardig dat leenwoorden na verloop van tijd vervangen worden door leenvertalingen. Soms slaat de leenvertaling aan, soms blijven de leenvertalingen hangen in een limbo (bijvoorbeeld _webstek_: vrij veel gebruikt, maar verre van algemeen gangbaar).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## volkonsky

Apparatuur hoor ik regelmatig, programmatuur niet. Neerladen al helemaal niet, en dat woord vind ik eerlijk gezegd maar een lelijk voorbeeld van taalpurisme.


----------



## jacquesvd

volkonsky said:


> Apparatuur hoor ik regelmatig, programmatuur niet. Neerladen al helemaal niet, en dat woord vind ik eerlijk gezegd maar een lelijk voorbeeld van taalpurisme.


 
Ik denk dat men aan 'neerladen' moet wennen, maar eens dat gebeurd is past het wel beter in een Nederlandse zin, vooral in vervoegde vormen.
Ik denk trouwens dat 'to download' in de meeste talen door een eigen woord vertaald wordt: télécharger, herunterladen, scaricare, etc.
Zo puristisch lijkt het woord me niet, verrassend omdat het nieuw is wel. 

Trouwens, ik vraag me nu af: loadt men iets up in het Internet of laadt men iets op of laadt men iets in?  In iets uploaden gaat het, vind ik; maar in de vragende vorm (loadt men iets up)wordt het een visuele verschrikking.


----------



## Frank06

jacquesvd said:


> Ik denk dat men aan 'neerladen' moet wennen, maar eens dat gebeurd is past het wel beter in een Nederlandse zin, vooral in vervoegde vormen.


Kunnen we dan niet beter wennen aan "binnenhalen", het synoniem dat Van Dale geeft voor "downloaden" in plaats van de leenvertaling "neerladen"? 

Frank


----------



## jacquesvd

Frank06 said:


> Kunnen we dan niet beter wennen aan "binnenhalen", het synoniem dat Van Dale geeft voor "downloaden" in plaats van de leenvertaling "neerladen"?
> 
> Frank


 
ja, vind ik persoonlijk een mooier woord, maar ik leer het pas nu. Alleen ik heb het ook nog nooit gebruikt gehoord en hoewel 'downloaden' mij in de infinitief niet stoort vind ik het vervoegd in een Nederlandse zin een wangedrocht.


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Ik gebruik neerladen en opladen als letterlijke overzettingen van download en upload, "Ik heb wat foto's opgeladen op feestboek". Maar ik ben me ervan bewust dat het vreemd klinkt voor veel mensen.


----------



## jacquesvd

jacquesvd said:


> ja, vind ik persoonlijk een mooier woord, maar ik leer het pas nu. Alleen ik heb het ook nog nooit gebruikt gehoord en hoewel 'downloaden' mij in de infinitief niet stoort vind ik het vervoegd in een Nederlandse zin een wangedrocht.


 
Ik ga afstappen van 'downloaden', maar denk dat ik nu toch neerladen/opladen verkies boven 'binnenhalen' vanwege de assonantie en de gelijklopendheid met de situatie in andere talen.

Zou er, naar analogie met hoe de nog in de vijftiger jaren veelvuldig gebruikte Engelse voetbaltermen (throw-in, toss, penalty, keeper, corner, free kick, etc) vervangen en verdrongen werden door Nederlandse iets gelijkaardigs gebeuren met computertaal?


----------



## Frank06

jacquesvd said:


> Zou er, naar analogie met hoe de nog in de vijftiger jaren veelvuldig gebruikte Engelse voetbaltermen (throw-in, toss, penalty, keeper, corner, free kick, etc) vervangen en verdrongen werden door Nederlandse iets gelijkaardigs gebeuren met computertaal?


Ik heb het boek momenteel niet bij de hand, maar als ik het me goed herinner, wordt dit vrij algemene proces beschreven door Van der Sijs in het _Leenwoordenboek_.
In het kort: een leenwoord krijgt vaak na verloop van tijd een leenvertaling of een alternatief. Als dit aanslaat, dan verdwijnt ofwel het leenwoord, ofwel krijgt het een héél specifieke betekenis (niet van toepassing in deze context) ofwel "overleven" zowel leenwoord als leenvertaling (of alternatief).
Nog korter: de gewone gang van zaken .

Groetjes,

Frank

PS: Mij lijkt het een extra reden om al het geblaat van taalpuristen met een korrel zout te nemen.


----------



## Joannes

jacquesvd said:


> Ik denk dat men aan 'neerladen' moet wennen, maar eens dat gebeurd is past het wel beter in een Nederlandse zin, vooral in vervoegde vormen.
> Ik denk trouwens dat 'to download' in de meeste talen door een eigen woord vertaald wordt: télécharger, herunterladen, scaricare, etc.
> Zo puristisch lijkt het woord me niet, verrassend omdat het nieuw is wel.


Akkoord. Maar persoonlijk vind ik *neerladen* ook niet zo goed, misschien omdat (samenstellingen met) *neer* anders gebruikt wordt dan *down* in het Engels? *Binnenhalen* of simplex *laden* vind ik beter. Die laatste gebruik ik overigens geregeld in die zin en de eerste eerder over specifieke gegevens.



jacquesvd said:


> Trouwens, ik vraag me nu af: loadt men iets up in het Internet of laadt men iets op of laadt men iets in? In iets uploaden gaat het, vind ik; maar in de vragende vorm (loadt men iets up)wordt het een visuele verschrikking.


*Uploaden* (en *downloaden*) zijn geen scheidbare werkwoorden in het Nederlands. (Misschien een argument om hun vervoegde vormen minder te verafschuwen. ) Men *uploadt iets* (niet **loadt iets up*), en als je gisteren iets *uploadde*, staan de *geüploade* (niet **upgeloade*) bestanden vandaag online. Voor *downloaden* idem. 



Qittat Ulthar said:


> feestboek


Hehe, ik neem aan dat dit de respectvolle Nederlandstalige versie is van wat ik - toegegeven, ietwat minachtend - _de smoelenboek_ noem. 

Een potentieel interessante link m.b.t. dit thema, een eerdere thread (draad ) hier op WRF: Taalpurisme in het Nederlands.


----------



## jacquesvd

Joannes said:


> Akkoord. Maar persoonlijk vind ik *neerladen* ook niet zo goed, misschien omdat (samenstellingen met) *neer* anders gebruikt wordt dan *down* in het Engels? *Binnenhalen* of simplex *laden* vind ik beter. Die laatste gebruik ik overigens geregeld in die zin en de eerste eerder over specifieke gegevens.
> 
> 
> *Uploaden* (en *downloaden*) zijn geen scheidbare werkwoorden in het Nederlands. (Misschien een argument om hun vervoegde vormen minder te verafschuwen. ) Men *uploadt iets* (niet **loadt iets up*), en als je gisteren iets *uploadde*, staan de *geüploade* (niet **upgeloade*) bestanden vandaag online. Voor *downloaden* idem.
> 
> 
> Ja, u hebt gelijk: het zijn onscheidbare werkwoorden en de 'lelijkheidsgraad' wordt dan kleiner, maar beter in de Nederlandse zinsmelodie passende werkwoorden zijn toch eufonischer. Omdat ik ook altijd 'downloaden' zei, moet ik nog een vaste voorkeur voor 'binnenhalen' of 'neerladen' ontwikkelen. Zo op het gevoel voel ik meer voor 'neerladen' omdat het mij specifieker overkomt dan 'binnenhalen'.
> Ik heb geen 'puristisch' bezwaar tegen het woord 'downloaden' maar het bekt niet zo goed in een Nederlandse zin, vind ik en dat er een alternatief komt, vind ik alleen maar verrijking.
> 
> Ik vroeg ooit op het Duitse forum of Computer of Rechner meer voorkwam en de talrijke antwoorden gaven aan dat beide termen zeer veel gebruikt worden; Rechner iets meer in de beroepswereld.


----------



## jacquesvd

Een potentieel interessante link m.b.t. dit thema, een eerdere thread (draad ) hier op WRF: Taalpurisme in het Nederlands.[/QUOTE]

Ik ben geen voorstander van taalpurisme omdat vreemde woorden zeer verrijkend kunnen zijn, lacunes in de eigen taal opvullen of nuanceringen aanbrengen, maar er kan natuurlijk ook schromelijk overdreven worden en dan gaat het voor mijn gevoel eigenlijk over taalsnobisme.  Zo vind ik 'kids' in het Nederlands afschuwelijk klinken en niets toevoegen aan 'kinderen' of zo u wil 'kleine kinderen', en vind ik "shoppen" een lelijk alternatief voor 'winkelen', maar heb ik in wezen niets tegen "downloaden" of "uploaden". Waarschijnlijk komt het omdat in het ene geval perfecte Nederlandse alternatieven bestonden vooraleer het Engelse woord in sommige kringen mode werd, terwijl het andere de eerst bekende aanduiding voor een nieuw begrip is. Dat ik 'downloaden' goed vind, betekent niet dat ik mij zou verzetten tegen spontaan ontstaande eigenstammigere alternatieven: veelheid aan mogelijkheden betekent in dit geval rijkdom en in dit specifieke geval past de vervoegde vorm niet altijd mooi in het Nederlandse taalbeeld.

Soms krijgt het 'importwoord' een eigen nuance t.o.v. het eerdere, eigene woord, bv. het uit het Duits in het Engels geïmporteerde "Angst" dat 'fear' zonder welbepaalde reden of oorzaak is gaan betekenen, terwijl het die oorspronkelijke nuance in het Duits zelf zo goed als kwijt is en bijna als absoluut synoniem van 'Furcht' geldt.   Dat vind ik verrijking.

Geen probleem dus met leenwoorden en leenvertalingen en hoe ze zich verder ontwikkelen, hebben Frank06 en Johannes al aangegeven: het gebruik beslist.

M.b.t. de link waar Johannes naar verwijst is het natuurlijk zo dat het 'foutloos' gebruik (le bon usage in het Frans) weliswaar op een consensus berust, maar een consensus die traag evolueert, zodat er ten allen tijde een 'grijze zone' bestaat t.a.v. bepaalde woorden of zinswendingen. Ik denk dat het over het algemeen beter is die consensus te volgen, tenzij men specifieke of goede redenen heeft om dit niet te doen. 

In het aangehaalde voorbeeld van het gebruik van 'noemen' i.p.v. 'heten' was het in mijn jeugd nog zo dat dit fenomeen beperkt was tot West- en Oostvlaanderen, terwijl het nu door een meerderheid van Vlamingen zo wordt gebruikt. (In het Antwerpse is deze ontwikkeling op gang gekomen toen er veel aandacht aan het toen nog ABN genoemde Nederlands werd besteed en aangezien het aanblazen van een 'h' voor een Antwerpenaar moeilijk is werd de vervanging van 'ieten' bij velen niet 'heten' maar 'noemen' Toch blijf ik 'heten' zeggen en vind dit persoonlijk nog altijd de standaard omdat naar schatting 18 mio van de 22 mio Nederlandstaligen het zou houden.

En toch vind ik tegelijkertijd dat het niet alleen een kwestie van louter aantallen sprekers is, zeker niet als het over woordenschat of zegswijzen gaat en sta ik volledig achter Johannes opvatting als het over 'borstel', 'hesp', 'schuif' en zo gaat. In het Duitse taalgebied noemt niemand Oostenrijkse of Zwitserse woorden fout, maar toegelaten particularismen (zie 'heuer' voor 'dieses Jahr'; zie 'Aufhellung' voor 'Aufheiterung', 'Stiege' voor 'Treppe' usw). Johannes' voorbeelden zijn  Belgicismen maar daarom geen fout Nederlands.  

Dwang heeft nog nooit geholpen en weerom in Johannes' link staat het voorbeeld van de door dee Franse académie voorgestelde 'poste électronique' dat het niet gehaald heeft tegen e-mail, maar een van de basis komend 'courriel' wordt nu zowel in gesproken als geschreven taal veel en veel meer gebruikt dan het Engelse "e-mail" en wordt nu in 'le bon usage' opgenomen.

Er is dus zeker plaats voor woordimport, maar liefst met mate en niet volledig nodeloos (een bedrijf runnen i.p.v. een bedrijf leiden). Af en toe ontwikkelt een woordschepping  een speciale charme zoals het Zuid-Afrikaanse 'braai' voor BBQ. Ook dat moet kunnen.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Ik heb deze vraag nog eens aan een Nederlandse collega met een vergelijkbare hoeveelheid grijs haar voorgelegd en we zijn uiteindelijk tot het besluit gekomen dat dit eigenlijk eerder een generatieprobleem is. 
 
Hijzelf gebruikt(e) ook woorden zoals bestand, programmatuur en harde schijf maar heeft er meteen bijverteld dat het onwaarschijnlijk is dat een rechtgeaarde hedendaagse tiener ooit een dergelijk woord zal gebruiken. Zulke woorden zijn bij jongere mensen oubollig en zeker niet “keineig” 
 
De moraal van het verhaal is dat het hoog tijd is dat ik mij meer onder jonge mensen begeef.
 
Groetjes Herman


----------



## Grytolle

> Neerladen  heb ik inderdaad nooit gehoord.  Deze persoon is waarschijnlijk een  zegen voor het overleven van de taal van Vondel. Je mag hem feliciteren  namens mij. 			 		 	 	 Eerlijk gezegd, ik heb nog nooit gehoord van deze leenvertaling.  Ik vraag me ook een beetje af of het zo'n magnifieke verbetering is voor  het _post_-Vondeliaanse Nederlands.


Ik heb het gezien in een copywinkel in Gent! Ze gebruikten ook "upgeloade" denk ik




> Ik denk trouwens dat 'to download' in de meeste talen door een eigen  woord vertaald wordt: télécharger, herunterladen, scaricare, etc.


Zweeds: ladda hem (naar huis), ladda ner (neer)


----------



## jacquesvd

NewtonCircus said:


> Ik heb deze vraag nog eens aan een Nederlandse collega met een vergelijkbare hoeveelheid grijs haar voorgelegd en we zijn uiteindelijk tot het besluit gekomen dat dit eigenlijk eerder een generatieprobleem is.
> 
> Hijzelf gebruikt(e) ook woorden zoals bestand, programmatuur en harde schijf maar heeft er meteen bijverteld dat het onwaarschijnlijk is dat een rechtgeaarde hedendaagse tiener ooit een dergelijk woord zal gebruiken. Zulke woorden zijn bij jongere mensen oubollig en zeker niet “keineig”
> 
> De moraal van het verhaal is dat het hoog tijd is dat ik mij meer onder jonge mensen begeef.
> 
> Groetjes Herman


 
Ik weet niet of dit een generatieprobleem is en vermoed dat zoals Frank06 al zei niemand kan voorspellen of de twee woorden naast mekaar zullen blijven bestaan of dat één van beide overblijft of zeer dominant wordt. De geschiedenis zal het uitwijzen.

"Keineig" is een woord dat hier in het Antwerpse tijdens de tienerjaren van mijn kinderen letterlijk alomtegenwoordig was maar hun tienerkinderen gebruiken het nooit meer. Iets is nog zelden 'keigoed' maar is nu 'megagoed' Ik vind dat spektakel van trendy jargon boeiend maar heb zowel woorden zien 'sterven' als 'floreren', sommige hiervan na een zeer aarzelende start.

Want, op mijn werk sprak heel mijn generatie van file, software and hard disc, hoewel 'bestand, programmatuur en harde schijf' wel gekend waren. 
"Bestand" en "harde schijf" hoor ik nu veel meer dan vroeger en lijken niet op terugtocht; "programmatuur" daarentegen hoor ik weinig, weshalve( expres een keer een archaisch woord is ook al eens plezant) mijn vraag naar de frequentie van gebruik.

Mijn gevoel is dat het gebruik zeer afhangt van het milieu waarin men zich bevindt: in grote Amerikaanse multinationals prevaleert de Engelstalige benaming; in andere bedrijven is het dikwijls een mix; bij zelfstandigen, in onderwijsmilieus, bij jongeren die thuis zelf hebben leren computeren komt dikwijls de Nederlandse vorm voor, maar ik zou hier geen (voorbarige)conclusies aan verbinden. "Neerladen" bv. heb ik onlangs van een twen geleerd, die net van 2 jaar Amerika terug was.   

Een tijd lang heb ik gedacht dat de eerst gekozen term de meeste kans had zich door te zetten, maar er bestaan veel voorbeelden van het tegendeel. Ik denk dat de keuze van pers en media, vooral als ze vrij unaniem is, de grootste invloed uitoefent, maar ook die durft al eens te veranderen.
Wijlen Frans Verleyen ontleedde ooit het woord 'hoovercraft' als "zweven + tuig" maar omdat "zweefvliegtuig" al bestond en iets anders betekende, stelde hij in plaats van "zweeftuig of zweefboot" glijboot voor, maar het woord heeft het niet gehaald. "Aircraft" daarentegen werd 50 jaar eerder moeiteloos "vliegtuig". Bij zovele andere voorbeelden ging het de andere richting uit: bv. "space shuttle" werd eerst in het Engels gebruikt, snel daarna werd het een pendelraket, maar heel eventjes slechts, want kort daarop werd het, en bleef het, 'ruimteveer'. De hele engelstalige voetbalterminologie van mijn kinderjaren werd door jongere generaties vernederlandst. "Star wars" had, toen het begrip actueel was, er Sterrenkrijg naast gekregen maar beide woorden komen nu nog amper aan bod, zodat ik zelfs niet weet welk nu als gebruikelijker zou worden aangevoeld.  
Het is niet voorspelbaar. Persoonlijk vind ik het bestaan van doubletten, zoals het Engels er zo veel heeft, nog het aangenaamst: het laat toe te variëren.


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Joannes said:


> Hehe, ik neem aan dat dit de respectvolle Nederlandstalige versie is van wat ik - toegegeven, ietwat minachtend - _de smoelenboek_ noem.


Het is een geval van familietaal, door mij bedacht toen ik met mijn zusje aan het praten was over "Facebook". Daar ik in Londen woon spreek ik meestal in het Engels over Facebook en ik vond het vreemd klinken in het Nederlands, ongeveer als "feestboek". Vandaar.


----------



## Grytolle

Qittat Ulthar said:


> Het is een geval van familietaal, door mij bedacht toen ik met mijn zusje aan het praten was over "Facebook". Daar ik in Londen woon spreek ik meestal in het Engels over Facebook en ik vond het vreemd klinken in het Nederlands, ongeveer als "feestboek". Vandaar.


Hehe, mijn vriendin was ook heel trots wanneer ze dacht "feestboek" als eerste te verzinnen


----------

